# [H] Tomb Kings, some O&G [W] Tyranid, SM or Orks...



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

same as Title...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Details?

What TK & OGs do you have and what SM,Nids and Orks are you after?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the some Question as vash, Also what tomb kings do you have? i am very Interested and im sure we can work a deal out so toss me a pm


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I would be interested in the Tomb Kings as well, if I could get more details about them please.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

sweet baby jesus, let me see, most stuff is unpainted, looks like a bunch got of arms feel off to oops, such is the price for playing a skelatal army...8 chariots, 10 Tomb guard, 1 tomb skorpion, 10 lght horsemen, 12 hvy horsemen, 2 tombkings/princes, i heirophant on horse, one heirophant on foot. and i belive thats all. some of the charoits riders are un assembled... for O&G, i bought two skull passes so i have like 130 night goblins, 20 black orcs, 1 doom diver, 3 trolls (2 are the skull pass troll), 10 spider riders, 3 savage boar boyz, 1 unmanned orc chariot, 5 sguig hoppers, somewher btween 40-60 boyz(have to dig em out), 1 converted wolf cariot, 1 orc wyvern and boss with no wings(haha long story), 1 Orc warboss on boar, 1 goblion warboss on gigantic spider, 2 gob warboss's 1 w/ 2 weap, 1 with sheild, 1 Borgut facebeata. and the skull pass heros 2 gob shamans, 2 gob stan bearers and boss's. i think thats it.

for SM im looking for razorbacks, preds, 5 assult termys
for Tyranids im looking for... all troop choices, hive guard, trygon, carnifex(tervigon)


----------

